# Instabilidade em Lisboa 20/10/2015



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 19:52)

Hoje foi um dia bastante interessante para o pessoal de Lisboa pois apareceram umas células inesperadas que largaram muita chuva e alguma trovoada.
Aqui ficam alguns registos 













Nikon D3200


----------



## Portugal Storms (20 Out 2015 às 20:33)

Instabilidade vista da margem sul (Moita), estava tudo muito calmo, até os grilos cantavam...


----------



## HélderCosta (20 Out 2015 às 20:36)

Credo que escuridão! Deste vez vocês levaram com tudo. Já aqui o litoral norte não se passou nada demais para além do vento de sábado! :S


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Instabilidade vista da margem sul (Moita), estava tudo muito calmo, até os grilos cantavam...


Fantástico!!!  Vai ser um dia para relembrar mais tarde


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 20:38)

HélderCosta disse:


> Credo que escuridão! Deste vez vocês levaram com tudo. Já aqui o litoral norte não se passou nada demais para além do vento de sábado! :S


Podemos dizer que isto foi uma questão de sorte  nenhum modelo previa a ocorrência de chuva e muito menos de trovoada. Foi fantástico mesmo


----------



## HélderCosta (20 Out 2015 às 21:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Podemos dizer que isto foi uma questão de sorte  nenhum modelo previa a ocorrência de chuva e muito menos de trovoada. Foi fantástico mesmo


Acredito que sim, é fantástico aparecer assim células sem contarmos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 23:26)

Não sei se os moderadores querem passar as mensagens do seguimento litoral centro da instabilidade de Lisboa para aqui, para melhor organização, procura e para daqui a meses / anos ser recordado!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 23:50)

Fica aqui um vídeo da chuva intensa de hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2015 às 00:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fica aqui um vídeo da chuva intensa de hoje


Parece um duche!


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2015 às 10:24)

Lisboa já costuma ser um íman para este tipo de coisas, voçês (lisboetas) queixam-se muito, mas a verdade é que muitas células se formam aí mesmo em cima, ou então quando vêm do mar atinge com frequência e em cheio em Lisboa. O caso de ontem, a minha análise é que parece que o Tejo teve bastante influência nas formações, reparem que nas imagens de radar, houve uma célula que nasceu mesmo por cima do Tejo. Posso estar aqui a dizer uma asneirada mas não me parece coincidência.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 13:48)

Algum material já processado.

Time-lapse do início da tarde. Cumulus mediocris/congestus em linha, com aspecto revelador da instabilidade local:


Time-lapse da passagem das células (1 seg. = 2,5 minutos). Ao segundo 57 do vídeo, logo após acenderem-se as luzes, uma descarga que presumivelmente será a das 17:23:02. Mas outra descarga foi captada no mesmo local e sensivelmente à mesma hora. O IPMA só tem uma registada, ficamos na dúvida:


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 13:59)

Detalhe aumentado da descarga captada pela GoPro: um acaso incrível, a câmara estava a fazer time-lapse com intervalo de 5 segundos entre imagens e apanhou um raio que não durou mais de uma décima de segundo.











Desculpem a má qualidade devido ao aumento da imagem.

E esta é uma frame extraída de um vídeo normal, à mesma hora. Não são nada parecidas mas o local é o mesmo, intrigante:






Quanto a descargas é tudo o que consegui ver daqui.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Um miminho para vocês





Esta descarga foi espectacularmente captada! Magnífico!







Daqui de Carcavelos vi o relâmpago e ouvi o trovão, já chovia bastante, tudo estava abafado pela chuva.

Ao segundo 24:



Dez minutos antes ocorria o pico da chuva:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2015 às 16:22)

StormRic disse:


> Esta descarga foi espectacularmente captada! Magnífico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticos registos!!  Obrigado!! O som foi muito forte. Até tapei os ouvidos Nunca pensei que poderiam formar-se células ontem...foi uma grande surpresa


----------



## Jodamensil (21 Out 2015 às 21:15)

Boa tarde pessoal. Este era o céu ontem para os lados de loures/ tojal. Aquando foi se aproximando levantou se uma ventania e ficou bastante abafado. De repente começou a chover com pingos bastante grossos. Nao se conseguia falar com as pessoas na rua com o barulho que fazia a chuva.


----------

